# new guy. first tractor.



## bolens (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm new to the site and just wanted to share my first tractor. A 1976 fmc bolens h14 1456. It came with a blade on the front, scrape blade, plow, disc, roller, and mower deck. It runs good and seems pretty stout. The only issue I have so far is the hydraulic cylinder leaks a lot of fluid. I think it will be fun to work with. Any tips or tricks i should know about the tractor. Thanks


----------



## Zekkjacen (Jun 17, 2013)

Does your have a high and low range on the rear end. Just curious. New myself.


----------



## bolens (Jun 19, 2013)

No, mine don't have high and low range.


----------

